# Kiptopeke



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Home alone for Christmas this year. Will be doing the Kiptopeke thing every day. Anyone wanting to go, gimme a shout.


----------



## fields7062 (Oct 27, 2007)

I too am home alone for Christmas. Ive gotta drop my gal off at Norfolk airport Christmas morning at 5am and after seeing her off going to the ships by sunrise or shortly after.

Aaron F.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

fields7062 said:


> I too am home alone for Christmas. Ive gotta drop my gal off at Norfolk airport Christmas morning at 5am and after seeing her off going to the ships by sunrise or shortly after.
> 
> Aaron F.


PM me, lets hook up


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

If you guys are goin give me a shout...been tryin to get out that way for a while now..


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

count me in. My family left to go to Florida and left me all by my lonesome.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*12/23/07*

I think the Bum, Red_fish & I might try to hit it up on Sunday 12/23, in the morning, if I can get my hungover ars out bed.... PM or call for details. 

Skunk


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> I think the Bum, Red_fish & I might try to hit it up on Sunday 12/23, in the morning, if I can get my hungover ars out bed.... PM or call for details.
> 
> Skunk




I'll be fishing the mornings with some serious bleary eye myself, I have a new bottle of Jack, a 12 pack of Sam Adams and a case of Bud. Gonna be a fine 5 days for me.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> I'll be fishing the mornings with some serious bleary eye myself, I have a new bottle of Jack, a 12 pack of Sam Adams and a case of Bud. Gonna be a fine 5 days for me.


Cool, what ya gonna do on day 2?

~buggs


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

im down for sun


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Have the plans materialized anymore? We shooting for an early launch I imagine?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Yes, Sunday morning. Harry Buggs promised to swing by and get me detoxed for a safe passage over the bridge.

I can carry 2-3 Yaks in my truck if they are no more than 13'-6".......... if anyone wants to throw thiers in, to save on tolls.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

What time ya'll thinking about dragging your stinky arses outa' bed and on to the ships?

Let's really do this...everyone either call or PM me. I have a truck that can carry three yaks. I may need a designated driver, as I have an X-Mas party on Sat night....so egg nog & brews will be flowing down the ol' gullet. I have no problem paying the toll. Don't forget the live lining float rigs and the bottom eel rigs....that's what's producing now. 

Skunk


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

I am in. My truck can only carry 1, so if possible I would like to pool with someone. Am willing to pay the toll and buy you some beer. Lookin forward to the trip guys and hope it works out.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> What time ya'll thinking about dragging your stinky arses outa' bed and on to the ships?
> 
> Let's really do this...everyone either call or PM me. I have a truck that can carry three yaks. I may need a designated driver, as I have an X-Mas party on Sat night....so egg nog & brews will be flowing down the ol' gullet. I have no problem paying the toll. Don't forget the live lining float rigs and the bottom eel rigs....that's what's producing now.
> 
> Skunk



Well, for me............it depends and Buggs and his "Depends", if we have to stop and change him 2-3 times, its gonna take forever to get across the bridge.

Im thinking pretty early myself. Im up every morning around 4 am. But I can do what suits every one else.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Yes, Sunday morning. Harry Buggs promised to swing by and get me detoxed for a safe passage over the bridge.
> 
> I can carry 2-3 Yaks in my truck if they are no more than 13'-6".......... if anyone wants to throw thiers in, to save on tolls.


Sunday morning Cows. Sounds good to me.

~buggs


----------



## jimmyjimmy (Aug 16, 2005)

*how about sat?*

i wanna go sat around 8am..
if u wanna go..
gimme a call at 703 909 9071


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Better check the wind reports.


----------



## jimmyjimmy (Aug 16, 2005)

*not bad...*



ruthless said:


> Better check the wind reports.


5 to 13 wind..
i think i can take that


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*SE becoming SW*

Calling for SE 10-15 becoming S then SW, watch out when it comes SW. It will start puffing out of the SW....BE CAREFUL GUYS


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Tug, always the voice of reason..I was lookin forward to Sunday with a watchful eye on the winds...Hopefully itll slack off


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Ships on Mon.*

Ye might have a Davy Jones experience at the Ships on Sun morning. S - SW @ 24mph. Might want to think about a Chix launch Sun. nite. Drag some eels around on the flood - eeb......SBC and points N or S or that.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

As always................gonna have to watch the weather.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> As always................gonna have to watch the weather.


Tomorrow, they've increased the the winds to South @ 25 to 35. Not really good for the ships....maybe we should reconsider a Chix launch in the evening. Really don't have to travel that far off the beach, which will be protected from the wind, to get into some bigger fish. I think Uncdub13 was going to join us for an evening launch. Let me know what you guys think.....

Skunk.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> Tomorrow, they've increased the the winds to South @ 25 to 35. Not really good for the ships....maybe we should reconsider a Chix launch in the evening. Really don't have to travel that far off the beach, which will be protected from the wind, to get into some bigger fish. I think Uncdub13 was going to join us for an evening launch. Let me know what you guys think.....
> 
> Skunk.


Sounds fine to me. I need a place to park over there though, or I could just paddle over from Lesner.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Sounds fine to me. I need a place to park over there though, or I could just paddle over from Lesner.


You can park at my house. You'll just paddle for no reason when leaving from Lesner. Give me a ring, I just talked to ~Sr. Buggs and looks like a go. 

Skunk


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Skunk-O-Rific*

Hey Homeslice, Just get the da*n plastic in the water and get some pics posted. You spend more time chatting then you do capturing. Gonna have to set you landlubbers straight when I make landfall.....FISH :beer:, FISH :beer:, FISH :beer: then FISH :beer: some more. Drink only between FISH


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

*yep...*

Looks like an assault on the striped ones from Chix tomorrow evening.

~buggs


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I plan on being there. Y'all will have to show me how it's done.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

*How it's done...*

Well... it's just like catching puppies and specs  . Except it's colder out, the water is deeper, the fish have stripes instead of spots, and the bait is alive, slimey, and bites you if yer not paying attention . Other than that, it's the same. Uh, well, we do have a SkunkApe lurking in the shadows, too... just be careful and don't leave anything flammable lying around .

Welcome and Good Luck to ye!

~buggs


----------

